# Spt?



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

how many of you guys do spt's. just wondering. they really help me. im jumping 15 lbs for outdoors thanks to them


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

ya i do spots but our spots ended a while ago now its all outdoors


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

toyatacoma said:


> ya i do spots but our spots ended a while ago now its all outdoors


ya it kinda sux doesnt it kole. i liked wednesday league.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

spt not spots spt is the physical torchure kisik lee makes the resident athletes (and me from alexander) do in trula vista


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i no but i was just mentioning that i wish we still shot spots. i forgot to say that he ment the wrong thing. if u get wat im saying.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

ya i wish i still sohot spots(stupid recurve jk jk)


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

yes it does suck cause now theres nothing to do on wednesday night it sux


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

same here except tuesday nights and sunday nights for me


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> how many of you guys do spt's. just wondering. they really help me. im jumping 15 lbs for outdoors thanks to them


I do them and i hate them. I go out to cali 4 times a year and stay at the otc and i have to do a ton of spt's every night. the Ra's, Dream team memebers have to do them, i know for a fact cuz i was both and 1 of them i still am on.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i try to to every now and then


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

man i just got back from shooting them


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> I do them and i hate them. I go out to cali 4 times a year and stay at the otc and i have to do a ton of spt's every night. the Ra's, Dream team memebers have to do them, i know for a fact cuz i was both and 1 of them i still am on.


yes they do suck but alexander kirrollov mekes me do them for like 2 hrs every day when we go out there:darkbeer:


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> yes they do suck but alexander kirrollov mekes me do them for like 2 hrs every day when we go out there:darkbeer:


it's always the things that u hate that will help u. i have to do more then 2 hrs every day when im out there cuz we do them all day and then 2 hrs at night with different things.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> it's always the things that u hate that will help u. i have to do more then 2 hrs every day when im out there cuz we do them all day and then 2 hrs at night with different things.


yeah but he has us doin HEAVY weight training which also sucks but it works. i still need to work on my bow arm. i worked to much on my draw arm. i can draw 40 but i cant support it with my bow arm. do you have any suggustions


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> yeah but he has us doin HEAVY weight training which also sucks but it works. i still need to work on my bow arm. i worked to much on my draw arm. i can draw 40 but i cant support it with my bow arm. do you have any suggustions


i cant for with heavy weight because it mess my form up again, but im training a little bit on my heavier limbs. right now i cant put alot of weight, but im working toward it. this might help u but here just a few suggestions if u work on small thing on ur bow arm then ur draw arm will come together with ur bow arm and dont worry about ur weight because that will come too. Im working on alot of things and weight is 1 of them.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> i cant for with heavy weight because it mess my form up again, but im training a little bit on my heavier limbs. right now i cant put alot of weight, but im working toward it. this might help u but here just a few suggestions if u work on small thing on ur bow arm then ur draw arm will come together with ur bow arm and dont worry about ur weight because that will come too. Im working on alot of things and weight is 1 of them.


just got a jeager grip(kinda weird cause we still havent payed him yet) and it put my bow arm in a better position and this helps a lot butt still need to do weight training. What kinda limbs/poundage are u shottin?


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> just got a jeager grip(kinda weird cause we still havent payed him yet) and it put my bow arm in a better position and this helps a lot butt still need to do weight training. What kinda limbs/poundage are u shottin?


ya, i know how that is. my coach changed my grip and im still trying to still get use to it. ya, the grip will help alot. my poundage right now is 27 lbs, but i will be going up soon.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

me to what kinda limbs? gettin a pr of 32 winexes in about a week when i get a check for the bows i just sold


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> me to what kinda limbs? gettin a pr of 32 winexes in about a week when i get a check for the bows i just sold


sry, i didnt get on yesterday i slept in and i dont get alot of time to sleep in cuz im training all the other times. my limbs im shooting now are Samick, they are a cheap part just to get me going back up to my 34 lbs limbs that are G3's.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

no cheap is what im shootin those challenger carbons bu kap there ok limbs but not much speed but there lik 120$


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> sry, i didnt get on yesterday i slept in and i dont get alot of time to sleep in cuz im training all the other times. my limbs im shooting now are Samick, they are a cheap part just to get me going back up to my 34 lbs limbs that are G3's.


what is ur draw length?


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> what is ur draw length?


im not sure. im draw length has been growing cuz im working really hard on my form. so i dont know.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

alexander says with perfect form your dl should decrease? i have a 27 inch draw at 261/2 lbs


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> alexander says with perfect form your dl should decrease? i have a 27 inch draw at 261/2 lbs


i have never heard that. i've heard the oppsite, if u have perfect form then ur poundage and ur draw will increase.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> i have never heard that. i've heard the oppsite, if u have perfect form then ur poundage and ur draw will increase.


if your bak i flat and your chest is down you shrink your draw. i guess thats the difference between rissians and koreans.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> if your bak i flat and your chest is down you shrink your draw. i guess thats the difference between rissians and koreans.


im doing the whole B.E.S.T. Method and ur back isnt suppose to be flat. if u shoot right handed then ur right back muscle should be out or if ur left-handed then ur left back muscle should be out.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

icessarchery said:


> im doing the whole B.E.S.T. Method and ur back isnt suppose to be flat. if u shoot right handed then ur right back muscle should be out or if ur left-handed then ur left back muscle should be out.


yes he is right on


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

hstubblefield said:


> yes he is right on


who is right on??????


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

what i mean by flat back is that your lower back isnt arched in which would bring ur dl up


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

*whered u guys go*

hey guys whered u go


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> hey guys whered u go


sry, alot of things were going on here and the same for next week cuz im leaving for a tournament this coming thursday so


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

ok im just kiddin iv got a 900 round soon


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> ok im just kiddin iv got a 900 round soon


o ok and good luck. 
i just shot my first tournament yesterday from just working on my form for 8 months. :teeth:


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> o ok and good luck.
> i just shot my first tournament yesterday from just working on my form for 8 months. :teeth:


cool how was it. it shure feels different when your confident in your form


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> cool how was it. it shure feels different when your confident in your form


it when really good. ya it does feel different when u are confident in ur form.


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> how many of you guys do spt's. just wondering. they really help me. im jumping 15 lbs for outdoors thanks to them


Yep, every day... I like them a lot: they're better than bad form!


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> it when really good. ya it does feel different when u are confident in ur form.


ya you can just shoot with no "worries"


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

LooMoo said:


> Yep, every day... I like them a lot: they're better than bad form!


ya not shure i like them but they are better than bad form


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

up to the top


----------

